# New Combat Sport: Russian Slapping Contest



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> They say that sports in general are always intended to inflict some kind of loss, feelings of humiliation, or pain upon the opponent, but things have gotten very tame in the realm of mainstream sports throughout the world, compared to the last several millennia of “sports” on planet Earth.
> 
> However, one Russian sport is reinvigorating the brutality of past-era sports.
> 
> ...


http://www.anonews.co/russian-slapping-contests-have-to-be-the-worlds-most-brutal-sport/

.


----------

